# Battery Minder ?



## Frank_Sebastian (Oct 15, 2007)

I have 3 Battery Tenders and one Schoemacher battery tender. They seem far better than the 2-10-50 amp jobs I used before. I still use the larger chargers if I need a fast charge. I leave the other ones one until I need to use that boat.

Frank_S


----------



## aflatsnut (Feb 12, 2010)

CTek makes a nice intelligent charger that will work on the Optima style batteries as well. Had mine for 6+ yrs works great.

http://www.ctek.com/EN-US/home/default.aspx


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Got it today ...we will see ;-)


----------

